# Ranger bush series, best kept secrets.



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

After 50+ years of actual use, the time has come to ask about the best bang for your buck. You all have heard about every knife ever made on this forum, but how many others have learned the hidden secrets of the Ontario Ranger Bush Series 6-8 Knifes? For those that have ventured into the land of what really works for your dollar, I'd like to hear of a single failure to perform in the field. This isn't the blade upon my side should I have to perform offensive or defensive maneuvers, this is the blade stuck into my pack to keep me alive during those other situations that require an edged weapon to accomplish. So to make this simple, is their an owner operator of a Ontario Ranger Series Knife that has a complaint? I'm listening..........


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use Esee knives, I think Ontario and esee collaborated on some
knives at one time. I'm happy with the Esee knives. 

I wouldn't hesitate to buy the Ontario blades.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

In the beginning Randall's Adventures knives where produced by Ontario Knife Company. Some of the D2 steel versions are still highly sought after.


----------

